# just whoring



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

recently i got my car flashed with the 09+ UM tune and SRI. i wasnt able to really enjoy it until this weekends gtg with some friends

long pull 2nd and 3rd gear





1st and 2nd




 another in 3rd





will post some more later


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

car also has a eurojet catback. this perfectly compliments the intake and give the car a nice tone


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

what is that funny feeling in my pants??? :beer:


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

I need to see this in person


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Any idea what the CEL is?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> Any idea what the CEL is?


need to change 02 sensor


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

and here are the pics from today








and the friends








plate reads charged vw (its a mean vr6)  pic is blurry:thumbdown:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

a7xogg said:


> I need to see this in person


where were you today? i thought you mike or tj were gonna come out too.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

So you just have a regular tune with the Sri on your motor or do you have Sri software? Im guessing they dont have the Sri software out yet for the 09s cause it should rev higher then that if it is.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

tay272 said:


> So you just have a regular tune with the Sri on your motor or do you have Sri software? Im guessing they dont have the Sri software out yet for the 09s cause it should rev higher then that if it is.


its the tune specific for the SRI. how high does yours rev up to?
Im looking at the mustang dyno chart from the UM SRI back in sept 2010 and my car hits the rev limiter right about where it stops on the chart. in the videos i did not hit the limiter but got close to it, ~6900 where it stops


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

nickbeezy said:


> where were you today? i thought you mike or tj were gonna come out too.


tj said mabye, i worked today so i couldnt.....


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

And im mike btw haha


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

a7xogg said:


> And im mike btw haha


i realized that when i read your response that i meant to type joe not mike. i knew that :facepalm:


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

nickbeezy said:


> i realized that when i read your response that i meant to type joe not mike. i knew that :facepalm:


rofl, its all good.Me and joe really want to see this in person


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

sounds too good Nick. 
Change that O2 ASAP. Engine will respond better


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

nickbeezy said:


> its the tune specific for the SRI. how high does yours rev up to?
> Im looking at the mustang dyno chart from the UM SRI back in sept 2010 and my car hits the rev limiter right about where it stops on the chart. in the videos i did not hit the limiter but got close to it, ~6900 where it stops


Hmm interesting, I guess Jeff tweaked the tune for the newer engines alittle differenly. My tune lets me rev to 7500 and it pulls all the way to redline. Just curious thats why I was asking. What other mods do you have done to your car besides the Sri and tune?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Hmm interesting, I guess Jeff tweaked the tune for the newer engines alittle differenly. My tune lets me rev to 7500 and it pulls all the way to redline. Just curious thats why I was asking. What other mods do you have done to your car besides the Sri and tune?


yeah thats odd. i pmed jeff maybe he can chime in. i thought it would go higher but when i asked my local dealer he said that there is no need. idk


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

and the other mods are already pictured pretty much just the catback. maybe some other stuff is like bfi torque insert and waiting release of their motor mount
also it has shifter bushings from 42dd, and i want a short shifter not sure which yet
and possible lightweight pulley ( i haven't really seen any real gains other than throttle response)


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

nickbeezy said:


> and the other mods are already pictured pretty much just the catback. maybe some other stuff is like bfi torque insert and waiting release of their motor mount
> also it has shifter bushings from 42dd, and i want a short shifter not sure which yet
> and possible lightweight pulley ( i haven't really seen any real gains other than throttle response)


The ecs lightweight pulley made my first and second gear rev out faster...
i had neuspeed short shifter, that or nls shifter and shifting will be awesome


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Sounds delicious.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

a7xogg said:


> The ecs lightweight pulley made my first and second gear rev out faster...
> i had neuspeed short shifter, that or nls shifter and shifting will be awesome


I have the nuespeed short shifter. It gets the job done well. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Short shifter is always a plus to have, expecially paired with the bushings. Also, your engine will rev easier with a lightweight pulley. It deffinately helps out with the SRI to get it into the power band quicker so I say get one.


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: 
close to what i want with my car.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

tay272 said:


> Hmm interesting, I guess Jeff tweaked the tune for the newer engines alittle differenly. My tune lets me rev to 7500 and it pulls all the way to redline. Just curious thats why I was asking. What other mods do you have done to your car besides the Sri and tune?


probably so people aren't shredding valvetrains and then blaming UM


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome to see more and faster 2.5s!!!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> probably so people aren't shredding valvetrains and then blaming UM


its perfectly fine to rev these engines past 7k. ive done it almost daily since ive had my sri back in october. ask jeff and he will tell u the same


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey guys, My car was the guinea pig for jeff to figure out these 09+ tunes. I gave him the challenge of doing it on a turbo car first, even before N/A. I have on several occasions revved mine over 7k with the turbo on the car. The stock valve train is good to right around 7500rpms before they float, and let me tell you even turbo'd it pulls all the way. When i picked up my car, i was met at the train station by Tom of Innovative Motorsports based out of Shelton CT. Picked me up in a '07 rabbit that was completely stock other than 6 speed swap, UM SRI and software. On several occasions on the way back to the shop i watched the tach peg out at 8k and beyond. they have data logged rev's to 8400rpms. Let me tell you that car wanted more, i couldnt believe how fast it was being all stock minus SRI and software. Kudos to Jeff


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

good stuff! Can't wait ubtil I get mine :thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Brabbit32 said:


> Hey guys, My car was the guinea pig for jeff to figure out these 09+ tunes. I gave him the challenge of doing it on a turbo car first, even before N/A. I have on several occasions revved mine over 7k with the turbo on the car. The stock valve train is good to right around 7500rpms before they float, and let me tell you even turbo'd it pulls all the way. When i picked up my car, i was met at the train station by Tom of Innovative Motorsports based out of Shelton CT. Picked me up in a '07 rabbit that was completely stock other than 6 speed swap, UM SRI and software. On several occasions on the way back to the shop i watched the tach peg out at 8k and beyond. they have data logged rev's to 8400rpms. Let me tell you that car wanted more, i couldnt believe how fast it was being all stock minus SRI and software. Kudos to Jeff


Very well put. High revs on this engine arent something we need to worry about.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah im waiting to hear back from Jeff, I dont want to be the only one with a SRI missing out on all the fun up top


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

7000rpms is safe on stock valve train. 7500 is pushing it. they didnt bend any valves up that high, it just misfires.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Brabbit32 said:


> 7000rpms is safe on stock valve train. 7500 is pushing it. they didnt bend any valves up that high, it just misfires.


I've run into the high rev misfire past 7000 but I didn't actually hear or feel a misfire. C2 chalks it up to the engine basically being a sensetive prima donna. For ease of mind, I think I'll just shift at 7000 on mine.

I'll try and post a vid of mine soon and work out a dyno time with Chris and Josh.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Never heard of or experienced anything like that with my engine yet. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

My car screams at 7k, I cant imagine 8.4k!!!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Tax return money has already been used thanks to this thread :thumbup:


----------



## aufmitterspeil (Jun 24, 2008)

Vrrry nice stuff on here :beer:


----------

